# Does anyone know how to reprogram Dish Net Vip211k recvrs from sats 72/77 to 110/119.



## Andyf46

In May 2009 I purchased a Dish Net Bronze 1000 subscription for my house with (1) Vip722K Rcvr, (2) Vip211K Rcvrs and a Dish 1000.4 Kit. The service was setup with sats 72/77/61....allowing HD reception along with standard and local channels. Everything works good at the house. I have an RV with a KVH R4 Dome (Stationary) Ant (no in-motion function) and want to use the two 211K rcvrs in the RV while travelling. I went through the ant setup with KVH tech support and as programmed, the ant locks on sats 110/119/61 with one of the 211k's installed in the RV. When I look at the rcvr setup it shows sats 72/77/61. I'm looking for help in reprogramming the rcvrs to use 110/119 along with 61. After spending significant time going through the rcvr menus I could not find anyway to change sat selection. The guide was downloaded and I did get a check switch SW64 as I was told I should from the ant tech support folks. I do receive HD channels but when I go to a standart channel, nothing. Any/all help is appreciated in solving this problem.....thanks, Andy PS, house in NJ, trips along eastcoast to FL.


----------



## P Smith

Just do Switch check each time you changing the receiver connection [home/RV].


----------



## scoobyxj

So when you run a Check switch in the moter home you get a SW64 switch. But what sats is it seeing. FYI on a western arc set up (119 110 61.5 or 129) most of your HD will be off the 61.5 or 129 with some being carried on the 110. Most of your SD programming is carried on the 119 with the remaining on the 110. Really the simplest solution would be to just get a 1000.2 (110 119 129) dish along with a tripod to set it up on.


----------



## BNUMM

I believe these antennae will only look at one sat. at a time. Also, do you have a line of sight to the sats. that you want? I have seen people park under a tree and think they can get satellite signals. I have only worked on 3 motor homes that have these types of antennae. The ones I have seen do not see the 77 sat. On your setup do you have a button to move the antenna from one sat. to the next? If you do then you may have to manually select the sat. that you want each time you need to switch sats.


----------



## Andyf46

Let's see if I can clarify the issue I am dealing with. I've connected my laptop computer to the KVH ant service port and can see that the ant is locating and locking into 110/119/61 sats with good signal strength. I confirmed this with the KVH tech via phoncon. But, when I turn on the rcvr & tv and go through the setup, the sats listed in the setup screen are 72/77/61 and I ran a check switch and it came back sw64 but did not change the sats in the specific fields on the screen. There are three fields listed on the Vip211k screen and I don't see a way to access them to see if they are selectable fields. I'll try unplugging the rcvr from pwr & ant and then reconnect and power up to see if the rcvr reacquries 110/119/61. However, the ant was acquiring 110/119/61 when I originally turned on the rcvr during initial startup in the RV. And, yes the ant only locks on one sat at a time depending on what channel is selected. At this time the only channels I can get are the HD channels via sat 61. Thanks for the replies, any additional thoughts???? Andy


----------



## P Smith

One thing for sure - those sat names (119/77/etc) are not stored in current config of the receiver ( after switch check ); it's keep the info as numbers [NID] (1001,1002,1004,etc) while the NIDs coming from parsing real stream of each available tpn/sat. I'm not sure if KVH software could do that parsing.
I would try other 211 and 722 also.


----------



## scoobyxj

You can try erasing the current sat line up on the receiver, and then try rescanning with the KVH hooked up. To clear the current check switch do a switch test without the rec hooked to a dish, and save the results.


----------



## BattleZone

Know that you're only going to be able to use the 211, and only one at a time, with your setup. That's going to be true of any single-LNB setup, unless you can live with only viewing a single sat.


----------



## Andyf46

Thanks for the suggestions/help. I went out to the RV after reading the latest replies and when I turned on the TV, Rcvr & Ant control it took about 5 minutes for the ant to lock in on the correct sat (110) for the channel that I had selected on the TV. I went through the menu-system setup and the rcvr was already locating 110/119/61. I switched channels a number of times and the locked onto the correct sat each time. The next day I took a trip to Atlantic City to watch the airshow. I parked near the boardwalk and was able to lock on to all three sats again. So, I guess it takes a recycle or two on the rcvr (pwr down/up) to get it to see the current sats that are being looked at by the ant sys.

I won't try to analyse it anymore, I'm just glad it's working.

Thanks again, all,
Andy


----------

